# New Kargoroo !



## Blake Family (Mar 24, 2010)

We picked up our new 29KBH on Saturday and we are sooo anxious to get out and get camping. We love our new Outback. Its our first travel trailer and we are so happy to get a travel trailer that can haul our toy without having to sacrifice and get a "toy haluer". Looking forward to getting it stocked up and ready for our 1st trip. Can't wait!!


----------



## Blake Family (Mar 24, 2010)

Cant seem to get my photos to upload??? Any suggestions???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Roo! And welcome to Outbackers!

It's been so long since I uploaded any pictures, I'm afraid I won't be much help. I usually post my pictures from an outside site like Photobucket.

Mark


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME from another ROO owner!!!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the new Roo! Welcome to Outbackers!







You're gonna love this camper.







We love ours!

Glen & Lee


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Blake Family said:


> Cant seem to get my photos to upload??? Any suggestions???


Try this help file link Help


----------



## Blake Family (Mar 24, 2010)

Finally got some pics


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations. It's a beauty. Happy Camping

Jim


----------

